

5 Trends That Will Drive The Future Of Technology - Mistone
http://www.forbes.com/sites/gregsatell/2013/03/12/5-trends-that-will-drive-the-future-of-technology/

======
Mistone
Actually fairly interesting - nice big trends with far reaching implications
across tech and daily life.

